# Brittanias are Dunhill seconds?



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I was at my B&M today looking at briar just for Shites and Grins (all I own are 2 cobs) and saw a small rusticated bent bulldog that I really liked. I was talking to the owner, asking if he had anything similar but in a more identifiable brand, and he said that this was actually quite a nice pipe. It had been in the shop a while, but he told me that Brittanias used to come from the Dunhill factory. That they were "seconds" of sorts. 

Is there any truth to this? The price wasn't terrible for the pipe, but I can't find another online like it! Anyhow, I'm looking into an entry level briar, mostly at the Sav Standing bent bulldog, and thought this pipe looked similar.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Per pipedia.org:

_Britannia was mentioned twice:

1. Named for Barrister (???); London.

2. Comoy's sub-brand / second.

Now we have:

Britannia Pipes are making a comback after a long absence. Traditional English Shapes offered with large bowls. Excellent value for the Dunhill smoker who just doesn't want to pay for it. After all a Dunhill of similar size would be 10 times the price! Says PipesandCigars.com.

Britannia pipes are made under contract by the largest pipe maker in London. These pipes represent an exceptional value in English made briars! Says CupO'Joes.com._


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmmmmm..... well maybe he wasn't telling me a tall one? Tough to tell. Either they're Comoy's seconds or Dunhill's seconds. I guess that would make them decent?

Either way, for the price on the tag, I could get a Sav Standing for cheaper, and know who made it.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

FiveStar said:


> Hmmmmm..... well maybe he wasn't telling me a tall one? Tough to tell. Either they're Comoy's seconds or Dunhill's seconds. I guess that would make them decent?
> 
> Either way, for the price on the tag, I could get a Sav Standing for cheaper, and know who made it.


Really all that matters is that you like the pipe. If there are no problems with the drilling, and the fit and finish are up to your standards it all come down to what you think/feel when holding, looking, handling, and smoking the pipe.

Try passing a pipe cleaner through the shank. Check the joint of the stem and shank. DOes it fit together without gaps? Is it snug? ARe there sand pits in the briar? If it is a lighter color pipe, are there a bunch of fills in it where as the pipe ages and takes on a darker hue the putty will stay the original color?

It all comes down to the pipe "speaking to you".


----------

